# Der effizienteste Einstieg in die Spieleprogrammierung



## erZ (16. Feb 2010)

Guten Tag

Ich programmiere jetzt schon ein paar Jahre in Java und C# und möchte so langsam in die Spieleprogrammierung einsteigen. Ich habe mich ein wenig informiert bezüglich Engines und der Gleichen. Doch wollte ich hier fragen, in wiefern Ihr diese Einstieg geschafft habt.

Was ich möchte ist, das ich nicht gleich ein MMORPG bastel, sondern mit einem Jump & Run oder Strategie Spiel (Dune, C&C, etc) wäre ich zufrieden. Es ist für mich nicht so ganz einfach, da viele kostenlosen Engines eine so komplexe Lib mit sich bringt, das ich nur noch nach Tutoriales bzw. Beispielen google. Dennoch würde ich gern mit einer Engine arbeiten, da "Konsolenspiele" mit purer Text Ausgabe nicht mein Horizont erweitern und so Sachen mit Swing - na ja - ihr wisst schon was daran nicht so schön ist.

Könnt ihr mir Hinweise, Tipps, Links, oder gleichen geben?
Das wäre super!

Gruß und danke fürs lesen.
erZ


----------



## Noctarius (16. Feb 2010)

Killer Game Programming in Java

Das gibt nen ganz netten Grundschatz an Notwendigkeiten die man wissen sollte  Rest aus Tutorials und Fragen ^^


----------



## Landei (16. Feb 2010)

Developing Games in Java

Für 3D emfehle ich, nicht Java3D zu nehmen, sondern eine Spiele-3D-Engine wie jMonkeyEngine.com


----------



## Marco13 (16. Feb 2010)

Quaxli's Tutorial: http://www.ralf-bauer.org/java/tutorial/Tutorial.zip


----------

